# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Yellow Crowned Amazon

## Αναστάσιος

Χαίρετε!

Σκοπεύω να αγοράσω μία Αμαζόνα θηλυκιά και θα ήθελα αν υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης με Αμαζόνες να με ενημερώσει ή οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ώστε να εμπλουτίσω τις γνώσεις καθώς δεν είχα ποτέ παπαγάλο. Ότι υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά στο διαδίκτυο σχετικά με τις Αμαζόνες μέχρι στιγμής, το έχω διαβάσει. Απλά μπορεί να μου διαφεύγει κάτι. Ευχαριστώ πολύ, εκ των προτέρων!

Επίσης, κάνω και μία έρευνα αγοράς για κλουβί. Βρήκα αυτό: *Κλούβα παπαγάλου 105,5cm X 74,5cm Χ 172cm* στα* 189,00* από γνωστό ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα. Αν έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάτι άλλο ή ακόμα πιο οικονομικό.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Αναστάση και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας! Μπορείς να συστήσεις τον εαυτό σου στην ενότητα: Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε. Διάβασε και τους κανόνες συμμετοχής που αποδέχθηκες κατά την εγγραφή σου: Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com.

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις το άρθρο για τους Παπαγάλους του Αμαζονίου Παπαγάλοι του Αμαζονίου ή Amazon Parrots (Amazona). Θα σου λύσει αρκετές απορίες. Έπειτα μπορείς να εκφράσεις τις απορίες που σου δημιουργήθηκαν ώστε να τις λύσουμε όλοι μαζί. Είναι πολύ γενικό το "ό,τι ξέρουμε" οπότε καλύτερα είναι πιο κατατοπιστικές ερωτήσεις. Αναζητάς πληροφορίες αναφορικά με τη διατροφή, την εξημέρωση, τη συμπεριφορά, τον εξοπλισμό ή κάτι άλλο;

Όσον αφορά το κλουβί μου φαίνεται μικρό. Αρχικά, το ύψος του μετριέται από τα το πάτωμα ή είναι καθαρό; Νομίζω το πρώτο, οπότε μένει πολύ λίγο ύψος καθαρό. Το κλουβί είναι επένδυση για μία ζωή. Εκεί θα ζει για τα επόμενα 50 - 60 χρόνια. Προσωπικά, από ένα άλλο site που αν σε ενδιαφέρει θα σου το στείλω μ π.μ. θα πρότεινα τα κλουβιά των οποίων οι διαστάσεις είναι οι εξής: *82,5 Χ 77,5 Χ 156cm* στα *159,90 ευρώ*, *80,6 Χ 80,6 Χ 152cm* στα *159,90 ευρώ* επίσης και τέλος λίγο πιο ακριβό αλλά με πολύ καλές διαστάσεις, νομίζω το ίσιο έχει και ο Αντώνης με τους δύο African Greys, *103 Χ 80 Χ 172cm* στα *219,90 ευρώ*.

  

Είναι αρκετά οικονομικά από το συγκεκριμένο. Προσωπικά προτείνω το τελευταίο, μου φαίνεται και πιο γερή κατασκευή και πιο όμορφο αισθητικά, ενώ το stand που έχει πάνω είναι πιο ολοκληρωμένο από τα υπόλοιπα δύο. Επίσης, το γεγονός ότι θα ασχολείσαι καθημερινά μαζί του, αναγκαίο για τους παπαγάλους του Αμαζονίου, και θα περνάει δύο τρεις ώρες τουλάχιστον έξω καθημερινά είναι προς όφελος του παπαγάλου σε ό,τι κλουβί και αν επιλέξεις.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Λόγω ότι είμαι αρχάριος,μου δημιουργούνται πολλές ερωτήσεις..
Δεν το ξέρω καλά το φόρουμ,μου είναι λίγο πολύπλοκο ακόμα για αυτό δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα τις ενέργειες που μου προτείνεις.
Τα ωράρια μου είναι τα εξής:
10:00 με 16:00 κ πάλι το βράδυ 22:00 με 02:30 κ 14:00 με 23:30.
Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες σπίτι~άλογο.
Θα μπορέσει να προσαρμοστεί στο δικό μου καθημερινό πρόγραμμα?
Μένω σε διαμέρισμα κ εύχομαι να μην ενοχλεί τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας...
Έχω βρει θηλυκιά ενός έτους.
Θα ημερεψει?
Βεβαίως κ να μου στείλεις τις διευθύνσεις για τα κλουβιά

----------


## Efthimis98

> Τα ωράρια μου είναι τα εξής:
> 10:00 με 16:00 κ πάλι το βράδυ 22:00 με 02:30 κ 14:00 με 23:30.
> Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες σπίτι~άλογο.
> Θα μπορέσει να προσαρμοστεί στο δικό μου καθημερινό πρόγραμμα?


Μην στεναχωριέσαι για τις ώρες αρχικά. Ειδικά εφόσον είναι σπαστό το ωράριο όλα είναι μία χαρά. Βέβαια τις ώρες που θα απουσιάζεις φρόντισε με διάφορους τρόπους να απασχολεί το μυαλό του. Από το να του έχεις ανοιχτό το ραδιόφωνο ή να ακούει μουσική χαμηλά μέχρι να του έχεις παιχνίδια αναζήτησης τροφής ή στα αγγλικά foranging toys. Να φροντίσεις να έχει διαθέσιμα πολλά παιχνίδια στο κλουβί ώστε να ασχολείται και να μην πλήττει. Εν ολίγοις, θα συνηθίσει το πρόγραμμά σου και θα σε περιμένει πως και πως να γυρίσεις στο σπίτι, είναι "ζωντανά ρολόγια" τα άτιμα.




> Μένω σε διαμέρισμα κ εύχομαι να μην ενοχλεί τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας...


Το βράδυ δεν ενοχλεί γιατί κοιμούνται κυριολεκτικά με τις κότες... με το που σκοτεινιάζει πρέπει να κοιμούνται. Οπότε μένει να "σέβονται" τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας το μεσημέρι.

Αυτό έχει να κάνει με πολλούς παράγοντες. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, εξαρτάται από τον χαρακτήρα του πουλιού: άλλοι παπαγάλοι είναι φασαριόζικες και άλλοι πιο χαμηλών τόνων. Συνήθως, προτιμούν να κράζουν ή να είναι πιο ομιλητικοί τα πρωινά και το απόγευμα, πριν το σούρουπο. Τα πρωινά για να καλωσορίσουν το κοπάδι τους, δηλαδή εσένα και τυχόν την οικογένεια σου, και να χαρούν γιατί επιβίωσαν άλλο ένα βράδυ και το απόγευμα για να το αποχαιρετίσουν και να μαζευτούν καθώς και να δηλώσουν την παρουσία τους. Ωστόσο αυτό δεν είναι κανόνας. Άλλος παράγοντας είναι η αλληλεπίδραση που έχεις μαζί του. Προτίμησε το μεσημέρι να ξαπλώσετε και να το χαϊδεύεις ή να παίζεις μαζί του με κάποιο παιχνίδι του, πετώντας το κ.λπ.. Μην αρχίσεις έντονα παιχνίδια που μπορεί να επιφέρουν δυνατές κραυγές, δηλαδή να του τραβάς κάποιο παιχνίδι ώστε να αντιστέκεται ή να το πειράζεις ή να του βάλεις μουσική ώστε να δεις τις αντιδράσεις του. Αυτά μετά τις 5 καλύτερα.

Λύσεις σε περίπτωση που έχει τη συνήθεια να κράζει το μεσημέρι. Πρέπει να κατανοήσεις τους λόγους αρχικά που κράζει. Κράζει γιατί βαριέται; Κράζει γιατί πεινάει; Κράζει γιατί θέλει να ασχοληθείς μαζί του; Κράζει γιατί κάτι την ενοχλεί π.χ. κάποιος δυνατός θόρυβος; Κράζει γιατί είδε κάποια περίεργη κίνησε έξω από την μπαλκονόπορτα; Κράζει γιατί ενθουσιάστηκε; Κράζει γιατί απλά του αρέσει να κράζει όλη τη μέρα; Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι για να κράζει ένας παπαγάλος. Κατανοώντας το/τα αίτιο/α μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις μία πορεία δράσεων ώστε να τα αντιμετωπίσεις.

Αν κράζει επειδή βαριέται και ενώ εσύ ασχολείσαι μαζί του; Βρες κάτι πιο συναρπαστικό να κάνετε ή απέσπασε του με κάτι την προσοχή, κάτι καινούργιο ή κάποια τροφή (π.χ. ραγισμένο καρύδι ή αμύγδαλο, φύλλα ελιάς ή και ολόκληρα κλαδιά πάντα όμως χωρίς ραντίσματα και μακρυά από πολυσύχναστους δρόμους και καλό είναι και πλυμένα είτε ακόμη και από φοινικόδεντρα καρπούς -εκείνους ους πορτοκαλί που είναι σε τσαμπιά-). 

Κράζει επειδή ενθουσιάστηκε ή είδε κάποια περίεργη κίνηση έξω από το μπαλκόνι; Θα σταματήσει σύντομα και αν είναι λίγο ανεκτικοί οι γείτονες δεν θα σου πουν τίποτα.

Η δυσκολότερη περίπτωση είναι να έχει απλά τη συνήθεια να κράζει. Είναι κουραστικό και για εσένα αλλά και για τους γείτονες μακροπρόθεσμα. Προσπάθησε να του αλλάξεις τη συνήθεια αυτή. Να ασχολείσαι μαζί του, να προσπαθείς να του αποσπάσεις την προσοχή με κάποιο αγαπημένο του παιχνίδι. Ως έσχατη λύση και αφού προκύψει πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες μπορείς για κάποια ώρα να τον σκεπάζει με κάποιο σκούρο πανί το κλουβί ώστε να μην ενοχλεί. 




> Έχω βρει θηλυκιά ενός έτους.
> Θα ημερεψει?


Δεν μπορεί κανείς να ξέρει ούτε τις συνήθειες που έχει αποκτήσει ένας τέτοιος παπαγάλος, ούτε τα ερεθίσματα που έχει δεχθεί. Ξέρεις για το παρελθόν του; Ξέρεις πως μεγάλωσε και από που προέρχεται; Πώς τον πρόσεχε ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης; Έχει χαρτιά, απόδειξη αγοράς από το εκτροφείο του; Τον ιδιοκτήτη τον γνωρίζεις; Ξέρεις γιατί τον δίνει; Να προσέχεις με τέτοιες αγορές γιατί μπορεί να κρύβουν παγίδες. 

Δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είναι ο παπαγάλος. Μεγάλωσε με τους γονείς του ή τον τάισαν στο χέρι; Δεν ασχολήθηκε κανείς μαζί του και αγρίεψε, είναι ημιάγριος;

Το re-homing δεν ξέρεις ποτέ πως βγαίνει σε κάθε παπαγάλος, μιλάμε για πανέξυπνους παπαγάλους, με διαφορετικές προσωπικότητες και που δένονται με τους ιδιοκτήτες του. 

Για την περιήγηση σου στο φόρουμ μπορείς να διαβάσεις τα θέματα που εξηγούν τις λειτουργίες του φόρουμ:

Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας
Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com
Αλλαγή Γλώσσας - Email - Κωδικού πρόσβασης
Δημοσίευση Νέου Θέματος στο Forum
Τρόπος επισύναψης ενός link με το κανονικό του όνομα

----------


## erithacus

Ανάσταση  καλωςοριςες στο φόρουμ...Οι Αμαζόνες φιλε μου ειναι φανταστικά πουλια, όμορφα πολυ,αστεία πολυ (λατρεύω το κόλλημα με την όπερα) αλλα το αντίτιμο δεν πληρώνεται δεν εξαγοράζεται δεν με τιποτα.  Μίλησες για ωρες κοινής ησυχίας και οτι μένεις σε διαμέρισμα.... Απο τα 6 της φιλε μου μεχρι τα 11 (εαν τη κρατηςεις αζευγαρωτη) θα ειναι βασανιστήριο συνεχόμενο. Κράζουν πολυ, Γίνονται απίστευτα επιθετικές κ πραγματικά επικίνδυνες ενώ "γλυκαίνουν" μετα τα 11-16 ετη. Μη κανεις βιαστικές κινηςεις φιλε Ανάσταση πάρε το χρόνο που χρειάζεσαι να ενημερωθείς σωςτα για το κοςμο τους και μετα θαρρω πως πρεπει να λάβεις την τελική απόφαση


e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Εύθυμη ειλικρινά όσο διάβαζα την απάντηση σου,είχα μείνει ΑΦΩΝΟΣ!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου κ ομολογώ ότι τόσο έμπειρη κ πλήρης απάντηση,δεν θυμάμαι να μου έχουν δώσει!
Όχι μόνο για παπαγάλο,αλλά γενικότερα.
Επειδή μου έλεγαν διάφορα κ είχα μπερδευτεί τελείως,αποφάσισα να πάω στην Αθήνα να μιλήσω με έναν έμπειρο κ από ότι άκουγα με μεγάλη αγάπη,αφοσίωση κ σεβασμό στους παπαγάλους.
Μιλάω χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση για τον Ηλία στο *****.
Εφόσον είχα μία τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί του κ του είχα πει τι μου αρέσει (African green) ήθελα,μου μίλησε για τις Αμαζόνες.Τον ρώτησα από αυτά που έχει πιο θα μου πρότεινε κ μου είπε να πάω εκεί κ θα με διαλέξει αυτό.
Έτσι πήγα κ το μοναδικό που ερχόταν κοντά,ηταν η θηλυκιά Αμαζόνα.Εγώ κοίταξα κ ένα αρσενικό blue front που είχε κ μου λέει αν θέλεις τέτοιο, καλύτερα να πάρεις θηλυκό.
Μου είπε τα πάντα για την συγκεκριμένη Αμαζόνα,όπως ότι είναι ενός έτους, ταισμένη στο χέρι αλλά επειδή την κράτησα για αναπαραγωγή θα χρειαστεί χρόνο για να ημερέψει.
Όπως μου είπε κ μικρή να την πάρεις πριν κόψει την κρέμα που ζητάνε όλοι,μετά την κρέμα υπάρχουν οι ίδιες πιθανότητες για δαγκώματα.Από μόνος του μου είπε να την παρατηρήσω καλά κ μετά μου έδειξε στον αριστερό της ώμο,ένα πολύ πολύ μικρό ίσα που φαίνεται ένα εξογκωματακι.Επίσης μου την έδωσε σε πολύ καλή τιμή.
Μου είπε ότι πιστεύει σε 2 βδομάδες θεωρητικά,θα ημερέψει.
Πως κόβονται τα δαγκώματα γενικότερα σε ένα παπαγάλο?

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Εριθακους κ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.
Έχεις δίκιο,αλλά επειδή θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου από μικρή ηλικία να θέλω παπαγάλο,
Πήρα την απόφαση να την πάρω ώστε να ζήσω  μαζί της τα καλά που θα έχει αλλά κ να προσπαθήσω μαθαίνοντας παράλληλα με υπομονή,να αντιμετωπίσω τα στραβά της.Έχω 2~3 ολόκληρες εβδομάδες που ειλικρινά παρόλο το φόρτο εργασίας,με παίρνει το ξημέρωμα,δια διαβάζοντας κ σκεπτόμενος αν θα την πάρω.Αν δεν το έκανα ώστε να το βιώσω εγώ προσωπικά ο ίδιος,θα συνέχιζα να σκέφτομαι...
Απλά προσπαθώ όσο το δυνατότερο να ενημερωθώ,ώστε να προσπαθήσω να ανταποκριθώ απέναντι της,ελπίζοντας να μην μετανιώσω ποτέ για αυτήν μου την απόφαση.

----------


## erithacus

αν φιλε μου την εχεις μόνη της (εννοώ αζευγαρωτη) δεν θα "παλέψεις" η θα διορθωςεις τα στραβα της ουτε θα βρεις τροπο να κόψει τα δαγκώματα. Πρεπει να δεις τι εννοώ για να καταλαβεις φιλε μου. Ειναι η φυςη τέτοια που τα κανει να συμπεριφέρονται ετςι για χρονια... το ερωτηματικό μου ειναι αν μπορείς να τα υποστείς. Επιμένω ειναι πολυ δυςκολα πουλια οι αμαζόνες για να μένουν μόνα τους και καταλήγουν πολλές φορές να μεταπωλούνται η να χαρίζονται. Αν πήγαινες για γκριζακι Ο συγκεκριμένος απο οτι θυμάμαι εχει ενα μονο ζευγάρι και δεν ειναι αναπαραγωγικό ( δε βγαζει γέννες συχνα) αντιθέτως εχει πολλές πολλές Αμαζόνες λογικό μ ακούγεται να σε "παει" σε αυτες. Αν παλι την γνωριςες και την εχεις ερωτευτεί δε μπορούμε εδω παρα να σου ευχηθούμε ολοι σύσσωμοι με το καλο να μας την συστήσεις. Μια φωνή ομως μεςα μου λεει οτι Δεν εχεις ολόκληρη την εικόνα αυτού του είδους σχηματισμένη. Σου γράφω δυςτυχως τα "δυςκολα" της συμβίωσης με μια πυρωμενη Αμαζόνα γιατι φιλε μου αυτα οδηγούν πολλούς να μην τα θελουν αλλο τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια αυτα. Καλημερα  :Happy:  



e.

----------


## Ariadni

Γεια σου και απο μενα και καλως ηρθες στην παρεα!! Η λεξη "αμαζονα" μου χτυπησε αμεσως στο ματι! Πολυ γενναια αποφαση εχω να πω καθαρα και μονο για το κραξιμο ενω μενεις σε διαμερισμα! 
Χωρις να θελω να σε αποθαρρυνω ή να σου αλλαξω γνωμη απλα μονο για να ακουσεις πιο πολλες αποψεις και να εχεις πιο ολοκληρωμενη εικονα θα σου πω οτι οταν εψαχνα αναμεσα σ ολα τα ειδη παπαγαλων για να βρω αυτο που μου "ταιριαζει" καλυτερα ακριβως επειδη κι εγω μενω σε διαμερισμα, οι αμαζονες ειχαν απορριφθει απ την αρχη λογω φωνης. Ειναι πανεμορφες αλλα σ ολα τ αρθρα τις κατατασσουν στα πιο φασαριοζικα πουλια!
Εχεις κοιταξει για αλλα ειδη; Θεωρω πως ολα τα ειδη ειναι υπεροχα το καθενα για τους δικους του λογους. Και οι πιο μικροι και οι πιο μεγαλοι παπαγαλοι! Εχουν ολα τους απιστευτες προσωπικοτητες και γνωριζοντας το φιλαρακι σου μερα με τη μερα καλυτερα θα εντυπωσιαζεσαι συνεχως! Ειναι απιστευτα πλασματα!
Πριν αποφασισεις να πας για αμαζονα σου προτεινω να μπεις σε ξενα φορουμς να ρωτησεις ατομα που εχουν αμαζονες να σου πουν για την καθημερινοτητα τους και να σου δωσουν μια πιο πληρη εικονα. Θα μπορουσες επισης να δεις βιντεακια και να διαπιστωσεις μονος σου οσο γινεται την ενταση της φωνης.
Και ειναι πολυ βασικο να σκεφτεις αυτο που σου ειπαν πιο πανω. Μπορει για καποια χρονια να ειναι πραγματι ησυχη και κατα τη σεξουαλικη ωριμανση μεχρι να ηρεμησει να χαλαει τον κοσμο. Μπορει και να μη γινει βεβαια αλλα καπως δυσκολο. Μπορει τωρα αυτο να σου ακουγεται πολυ μακρινο αλλα επειδη ειναι πλασματα που ζουν 50 χρονια και πανω επιβαλλεται να σκεφτεις μακροπροθεσμα. 
Εμεις σε ο,τι αποφασισεις ειμαστε εδω να βοηθησουμε οσο μπορουμε και θα περιμενουμε να μας το γνωρισεις!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Καλημέρα Αριάδνη !
Όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι πολύ σωστά κ μου τα είπαν όλοι σχεδόν.
Δυστυχώς όμως ή ευτυχώς,την έκλεισα την Αμαζόνα με την ελπίδα ότι θα προσαρμοστεί στο δικό μου καθημερινό πρόγραμμα κ ίσως καταφέρω να ελέγξω τις φωνές της.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ελπίζω να έκανες τη σωστή επιλογή Αναστάση και όλα να πάνε καλά. Περιμένουμε να την γνωρίσουμε μέσα από φωτογραφίες και δικές σου διηγήσεις! 

Για το δάγκωμα, αρχικά, πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι είναι ένα έμφυτο χαρακτηριστικό στους παπαγάλους. Στους παπαγάλους οι οποίοι σε σύγκριση με άλλα είδη πτηνών βρίσκονται στην αιχμαλωσία και είναι κατοικίδια πολύ λίγα χρόνια. Χρησιμοποιώντας το ράμφος τους μαθαίνουν πληροφορίες για το αντικείμενο. Το ράμφος έχει νευρικές απολήξεις και αποσκοπεί ό,τι και το χέρι μας. Είναι εργαλείο. Με αυτό ελέγχει πριν σταθεί σε ένα κλαδί αν είναι σταθερό και μπορεί να υποστηρίξει το βάρος του. Έρευνες έδειξαν στους African Grey ότι μπορούν να ξεχωρίζουν τα υλικά (όπως χαρτί και ξύλο) ενώ κάποιοι να μάθουν να λένε και την κατάλληλη λέξη που αντιπροσωπεύει το υλικό με την κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση πάντα. Με το ράμφος του μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση στην τροφή του σπάζοντας τους καρπούς των δέντρων και τεμαχίζοντας την τροφή του.

Από εκεί και πέρα, όπως και στη φωνή, υπάρχουν διάφοροι λόγοι που ένας παπαγάλος δαγκώνει. Δαγκώνει γιατί παίζει και του ξέφυγε λίγη παραπάνω κίνηση; Δαγκώνει γιατί βρίσκεται σε άμυνα; Δαγκώνει γιατί θέλει να ελέγξει το περιβάλλον και να δει αν κάτι είναι ασφαλές; Να είσαι σίγουρος πως κάθε φορά που θα τις δίνεις το χέρι σου για να ανέβει, είναι το πιο πιθανό να το ακουμπάει με το ράμφος της ώστε να δει αν είναι σταθερό το χέρι σου. Εσύ δεν θα πρέπει να το τραβάς απότομα πίσω. Αν αμύνεται, πρέπει να της δώσεις χώρο. Μην την ενοχλήσεις έως ότου ηρεμήσει. Αργότερα ξανά προσπάθησε το.

Τρόποι αντιμετώπισης του δαγκώματος ως συνήθεια στο παιχνίδι (συνήθως συμβαίνει σε πουλιά που όταν είναι μικρά ηλικιακά, όχι ότι 1 χρονών είναι μεγάλη, παίζουν οι ιδιοκτήτες με το ράμφος του παπαγάλου αναγκάζοντάς τον να ανοίγει με κάποιο τρόπο το στόμα και να δαγκώνει) είναι αν του δείξεις ότι σε δυσανασχετεί αυτή η συμπεριφορά. Για να υποχωρήσει όμως ο παπαγάλος πρέπει να έχεις κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη του. Δηλαδή, όταν πάει να σε δαγκώσει να μην το αφήνεις. Μην τραβάς απότομα το χέρι σου πίσω γιατί θα το θεωρήσει ως παιχνίδι. Ποτέ δεν χτυπάμε ή φωνάζουμε στον παπαγάλο. Μπορεί να έχει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Η τιμωρία του είναι ανάλογα με το βαθμό του δαγκώματος, π.χ. απλά σε πόνεσε ή σε έγδαρε και μάτωσες, η απομάκρυνση σου και η αδιαφορία για τον παπαγάλο για λίγα λεπτά έως ότου να ηρεμήσει, ή στην δεύτερη περίπτωση τον βάζεις στο κλουβί του και τον αφήνεις εκεί για κάποια ώρα μέχρι να πάλι να ηρεμήσει. Με αυτό τον τρόπο συνδέει στο μυαλό του πως το δάγκωμα συνοδεύεται από μία αρνητική κατάσταση (αδιαφορία ή εγκλωβισμός) και το πιο πιθανό είναι να αρχίσει να το ελαττώνει. Πολλές φορές έχω διαβάσει πως μέθοδο να φυσάς στο πρόσωπο του ελαφρά για να τον ενοχλείς με το που σε δαγκώνει. Μπορείς ταυτόχρονα μόλις σε δαγκώσει να πεις τη λέξη όχι ή μη κοφτά αλλά όχι φωνάζοντας. Τέλος αν το κάνει επειδή βαριέται δώσε του κάποιο ξύλινο παιχνίδι να μασήσει ώστε να απασχολήσει το ράμφος του.

Αν διάβασες και το άρθρο για τους παπαγάλος του Αμαζονίου, θα δεις ότι στην ενότητα της Συμπεριφοράς αναφέρεται πως όταν ενθουσιάζεται πολύ συνήθως δαγκώνει. Εκεί σε καμία περίπτωση δεν τον τιμωρείς αυστηρά (π.χ. στο κλουβί) απλά τον αφήνεις να ηρεμήσει. Επίσης, να διαβάζεις το πουλί συνέχεια. Τις κινήσεις του, πως αντιδράει και πως κινούνται τα διάφορα μέρη του σώματος (μάτια, φτερά, πόδια, ράμφος κ.λπ..) ώστε να καταλάβεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να μη βρεθείς προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων. Να διαβάζεις τη γλώσσα του σώματός του ώστε να μην το προκαλείς και να μην έχεις ως συνέπεια το δάγκωμα ή την επίθεση. Έτσι θα ξέρεις πως να συμπεριφερθείς σε κάθε περίπτωση. Αν δεις ότι αρχίζει και δυσανασχετεί, τότε σταματάς να το ενοχλείς.

Καλό είναι να διαβάσεις και το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο: Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Καλησπέρα!
Δεν σου κρύβω ότι με προβληματισες....
Δεν μπορώ όμως να κάνω πίσω τώρα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Όλα αυτά είναι γενικά για το είδος. Το κάθε άτομο του είδους έχει το δικό του χαρακτήρα που μπορεί να διαφέρει από τον γενικό αυτό μπούσουλα. Οπότε αναμένεις για να δεις. Από εξοπλισμό πως τα πας; Πρέπει να είναι ήδη έτοιμα όλα πριν υποδεχτείς τον παπαγάλο.

----------


## Ariadni

Τοτε λοιπον περιμενουμε με χαρα να τη γνωρισουμε και να παρακολουθησουμε το ομορφο αυτο ειδος! Γιατι ειναι κουκλια!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Καλησπέρα Ευθύμιε!
Ομολογώ ότι μου δίνεις κουράγιο κ ελπίδα διότι είμαι κ λίγο αγχώδης κ μπορεί να σταθώ σε κάτι αρνητικό κ να μπλοκάρω...
Γενικότερα ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας !
Αυτό με κάνει να νιώθω μία ασφάλεια κ μου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη για την συμβίωση που θα έχω μαζί της όταν την πάρω στα χέρια μου.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Εύθυμη όταν μπορείς,στείλε μου τις διευθύνσεις για τα κλουβιά :Happy0062:

----------


## Efthimis98

Και εγώ Αναστάση έτσι είμαι. Συγγνώμη, το ξέχασα. Στις στέλνω.

----------


## erithacus

Αυτο το πάθος που οδηγεί κάποιον να μην κρατιέται, πραγματικά με συγκινεί  :Happy:  εύχομαι λοιπόν κ εγω να παραμείνει αστείρευτο,  κ ολα οςα ειναι να έρθουν καλα κ άσχημα να ειναι ολα καλοδεχούμενα  :Happy:  περιμένουμε λοιπόν να γνωρίσουμε την κοπελιά  :Happy:  



e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Έχω 2~3 φωτογραφίες όταν πήγα για να την δω,αλλά εχθές που προσπάθησα να τις ανεβάσω,δεν τα κατάφερα...
Είναι και όλα στα Αγγλικά μία γλώσσα που δεν γνωρίζω και δεν την πάω με τίποτα και δεν έμαθα.

Εύθυμη σε ευχαριστώ για τις διευθύνσεις!
Το βραδάκι ή αύριο με ησυχία θα μελετήσω τα κλουβιά για να καταλήξω σε ποιο κ θα σας το δείξω πριν το αγοράσω.
Παιχνίδια,επειδή είμαι υπέρ της φύσης όσο γίνεται,για αρχή σκέφτηκα και μου πρότεινε ο εκτροφέας, ελιές, φοίνικα, κούνια και βλέπουμε.
Αν έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάτι άλλο που είναι σημαντικό, ευχαρίστως.

----------


## Ariadni

Γενικα θα καταστρεφει τα παντα και γρηγορα οποτε μη χαλασεις τα λεφτα σου σε παιχνιδια.. Θα καταληξει να παιζει συνεχεια μ ενα σχοινακι στο χερι σου ας πουμε κ θ αναρωτιεσαι γιατι πηρες τοσα παιχνιδια! Μπορει να ενθουσιαστει και με το να τεμαχισει ενα χαρτι α4. Θελω να πω οτι μπορεις να βρεις και ανεξοδους τροπους να την απασχολησεις. Εχεις τοσα πολλα να παρεις τωρα που κρατα τα χρηματα σου για εκει. Κουνια ομως να της παρεις τους αρεσουν!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Εννοείται, δεν παίρνεις πολλά παιχνίδια μαζεμένα, ξεκινάς με λίγα και είτε δημιουργείς δικά σου όπως είπε η Αριάδνη, είτε αγοράζεις ένα καινούργιο όταν καταστρέφεται κάποιο παλιό. Tip: μην πετάς τα κομμάτια από τα κατεστραμμένα παιχνίδια. Κράτησε τα, μελλοντικά μπορείς να φτιάξεις από τα διάφορα κομμάτια ένα καινούργιο. Αν θέλεις να πάρεις δύο τρία πράγματα, τα βασικά είναι οι κούνιες, ένα παιχνίδι με κάποιο κουδουνάκι και ένα παιχνίδι εύρεσης τροφής. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και ο ίδιος με απλά υλικά τέτοια, υπάρχουν πολλές ιδέες στο ίντερνετ. 

Για φωτογραφίες δες τα θέματα αυτά, όποιο σε βολεύει καλύτερα χρησιμοποιείς:

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum
Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur
Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αριάδνη!
Από τί δέντρα μπορώ να της βάζω κλαριά?

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Εύθυμη!
Μου φαίνεται λίγο πολύπλοκο το ανέβασμα των φωτογραφιών,θα προσπαθήσω με ησυχία να το κάνω
Για τα παιχνίδια έχω χρόνο ακόμα διότι έχω συνεννοηθεί να κατέβω Αθήνα για να την πάρω μετά το Πάσχα,λόγω αυξημένης εργασίας,ώστε να είμαι πιο άνετος από θέμα χρόνου για την προσαρμογή της στο καινούργιο της περιβάλλον

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κ πάλι όλους για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας κ την ανταπόκριση!

----------


## Αναστάσιος



----------


## Αναστάσιος

Δεν ξέρω αν τις ανέβασε σωστά..
Ένας φίλος μου το έκανε γιατί έχει λίγη διαδικασία..

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Από περιέργεια,αυτό κάνει κ για Αμαζόνες?

----------


## Efthimis98

Νομίζω είναι μία χαρά. Νομίζω πάλι το έχει ο Αντώνης και αυτό, το είχα δει σε μία φωτογραφία του στο άλλο του θέμα με τα Ζακουδάκια. Βέβαια όπως προαναφέρθηκε τα κλουβιά με καμπύλες χάνουν σε χώρο, οπότε είναι προτιμότερα τα τετράγωνα. Για άλλη μια φορά ώστε να αναφερθεί και δημόσια, εγώ προτιμώ το τρίτο από τα κλουβιά που πρότεινα στο δεύτερο ποστ. Είναι ιδανικό και στο μήκος και στο.ύψος. Βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται και από τον χώρο σου αλλά και την δυνατότητα σου οικονομικά.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Καλημέρα Εύθυμη!
Απλά το οβάλ ίσως χωρούσε να βγει κ από την μπαλκονόπορτα διότι έχω θέμα..
Έχει 60 πόντους μόνο άνοιγμα κ αν θέλω να το βγάζω έξω να κάθομαι κ να βλέπει κ αυτή έξω,δεν θα μπορώ.Μόνο αν βγάζω τις πόρτες,πράγμα το οποίο έχει διαδικασία.
Διαπιστώνω κ εγώ ότι το πιο ιδανικό είναι αυτό που αναφέρεις κ ίσως καταλήξω σε αυτό.Βέβαια δεν ξέρω από θέμα κατασκευής~ποιότητας πως είναι.
Δυστυχώς προτού κάνω μία αγορά,κάνω εξονυχιστικό έλεγχο.
Δεν μου είπες πως την βλέπεις την Αμαζόνα?

----------


## Ariadni

Δε θα επελεγα το οβαλ προσωπικα! Ειναι καλυτερα να εχει γωνιες το κλουβι. Κι εγω αυτο που λεει ο Ευθυμης θα ελεγα. Αλλιως αυτο που εχω εγω που ειναι νομιζω το 2ο που σου προτεινε ο Ευθυμης που εχει μηκος πλατος 60cm για να περναει απ την πορτα που θες. Αν οι αμαζονες δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερες απο ενα ζακο τοτε για ενα πουλακι το κλουβι αυτο ειναι καλο.
Η μικρουλα ειναι πολυ πολυ ομορφη!!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Σε ευχαριστώ Αριάδνη!
Αν μπορείς,στείλε μου το κλουβί που λες για να μην μπερδευτω

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα, είμαι από κινητό και προσπάθησα να είμαι πιο... λακωνικός. Φαίνεται σε αρκετά καλή κατάσταση και προσεγμένη. Το γεγονός ότι σε πλησιάζει μέσα από το κλουβί και σκαρφαλώνει στα κάγκελα είναι για μένα πολύ καλό σημάδι. Πριν αποκτήσεις την Αμαζόνα να ρωτήσεις πληροφορίες τον εκτροφέα, τη διατροφή που ακολουθεί, τι τροφές τρώει και κυρίως σε ποιες έχει αδυναμία. Μελλοντικά θα σου φανούν χρήσιμες. Επίσης ρωτά ημερήσια αν γνωρίζει τι ποσότητα τρώει ή αν έχει γενικά το μπολ της γεμάτο. Γενικά το πρόγραμμα της. Προσπάθησες να την χαϊδέψεις καθόλου μέσα από το κλουβί; Να ζητήσεις από τον εκτροφέα να σου δώσει και μικρή ποσότητα από την τροφή που τα ταΐζει για να της εντάξεις το μίγμα που θέλεις εσύ ομαλά. Αναμιγνύεις το παλιό με λίγο καινούργιο και κάθε φορά αυξάνεις την ποσότητα του καινούργιου μέχρι να δίνεις εξολοκλήρου το καινούργιο. Εκτός και αν σε ικανοποιεί το παλιό μίγμα, οπότε συνεχίζεις με εκείνο. Αν μένεις κοντά στο εκτροφείο του ζήτησε του να πας να τη δεις μερικές ακόμη φορές πριν την πάρεις ώστε να της είσαι γνώριμος.

----------


## Efthimis98

Οι Yellow Crowned Amazons είναι περίπου το ίδιο μέγεθος με τους Congo African Grey. Οι πρώτοι είναι από 33-38 εκατοστά και οι δεύτεροι 33-36 εκατοστά. Δεδομένου ότι δεν είναι όλα τα πουλιά στο μέγιστο μέγεθος τους.

----------


## erithacus

Ανάσταση καλησπέρα, εγω εχω αυτα τα δυο 

Το πρωτο τωρα οπως ειναι η καταςταςη το παντρεύτηκα αλλα θα το σουτάρω λογικά. Ειναι θεμα το οβάλ για τους παπαγαλους αλλα εχω να παραδεχτώ τα εξής: 1) ειναι πολυ πολυ πιο ελαφρύ πιο εύκολο να το μετακινείς πιο ψηλό πιο ευρύχωρο.  2) ανοιγει απο πάνω.  Βάζεις ξύλο αναμεςα και αν θέλεις να τη βγάζεις εξω το κανεις πολυ πιο εύκολα 

Το δεύτερο που εχω θελει ποντίκια για να το μετακινήσεις ( για να περαςει ας πούμε το διάδρομο της μπαλκονόπορτας κανω δικέφαλα κ τρικεφαλα καθε φορά), επιςης ο μηχανισμός που εχει στη πόρτα χαλάει για πλακα ειναι εντελώς ψεύτικος ενώ δεν ανοιγει απο πάνω παρα μονο απο την πόρτα. Ομως ειναι τετράγωνο. 

Προσωπικά δεν εχω καταλάβει αν ειναι άγρια αν κάθεται να την πιάσεις η οχι... Αν ειναι άγριουτσικια θες ενα κλουβι που θα ανοιγει απο πάνω ( ας μην ειναι οβάλ) ετςι ωστε να μπορείς να την βγάζεις εξω κ να τη μαθεις σιγα σιγα να μπαίνει μόνη της μεςα χωρίς να την τσιτωνεις...Το αναθεμάτισα τόσες πολλές φορες προσωπικά αυτο το κλουβι ποιος να μου το λέγε οτι θα μ φανεί τοςο χρήσιμο (εχω αγριο αρσενικό)... Επιςης το έκοψα τοςο εύκολα χωρίς καθόλου τύψεις για να βαλω τη φωλιά  :Happy:  



e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Καλησπέρα αν κ καθυστερημένα,αλλά έχω κ ένα πουλαράκι το οποίο το ξεκινάω λίγη ιππασία κ της  αφιέρωσα όλο το ρεπό μου.
Εύθυμη από ότι ξέρω τους δίνει την zupreem.Όταν μετά το Πάσχα θα πάω να την πάρω,θα τον ρωτήσω για την διατροφή της.
Είχα βάλει 3 φορές το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί κ με ήπιες κινήσεις,πήγαινε πίσω,αλλά μετά από λίγο ερχόταν πάλι εφόσον είχα βγάλει το χέρι μου.
Μου είπε ότι είναι ταισμένη στο χέρι αλλά επειδή ήθελε να την κρατήσει για αναπαραγωγή,δεν είναι ήμερη.Μου είπε όμως ότι πιστεύει θεωρητικά,σε δύο εβδομάδες να ημερέψει.
Πολύ εύστοχες οι παρατηρήσεις σου για τα κλουβιά κ χρήσιμες.Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το τετράγωνο δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας κ σημαντικό αρνητικό η πόρτα που χαλάει κ ότι δεν ανοίγει από πάνω.
Άρα σε ποιό καταλήγουμε ότι είναι καλύτερο κ έχει το καλύτερο πακέτο?
Ποιοτικό,ευρύχωρο κ πιο κατάλληλο για Αμαζόνες !!!???
Να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή !?















*****

Σίγουρα θα σας κούρασα...
Εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο...!
Θα τα κοιτάξω με ησυχία κ θα προσπαθήσω να μελετήσω πιο ανταποκρίνεται καλύτερα σε αυτό που θέλει πάνω από όλα το  πουλί κ ύστερα για μένα πιο είναι πιο πρακτικό μήπως θα μπορούσα να το έβγαζα κ έξω.

----------


## erithacus

Ανάσταση καλημέρα, 
Αν πρόκειται να πάρεις αγριο-ημιαγριο πουλάκι καλύτερα θα ηταν το κλουβι να ανοιγει απο πάνω. Επιςης καλο θα ηταν να μην εχει σχήμα οβάλ (στο εξωτερικό εχουν αποσυρθεί αυτα τα κλουβια αλλα εδω στη μπανανία ακομα ευδοκιμούν).  Εννοειται πρεπει να την βγάζεις εξω να ξεπιανεται το ζωντανο  και να τη δελεάζεις να μάθει να μπαίνει μεςα μόνη της. Θα μάθει στο εγγυώμαι. Ο δικός μου μπαίνει μόνος του μεςα απο τη πρώτη εβδομάδα ( μερικές φορες μου βγαζει τη ψυχή αλλα παντα μπαίνει). 

Δυο εβδομάδες που σ είπε ειναι πολυ λιγο κατα τη γνώμη μου για να μερεψει παλι το ζωντανο κ παλι θα πρεπει να αφιερώσεις αρκετό χρόνο. Οσο μεγαλύτερο ειναι το κλουβι τοςο το καλύτερο. Μην αγχώνεσαι φιλε μου τοςο για το κλουβι οσο για τις ωρες που θα πρεπει να περναει εξω μαζι σου αλλα και για το Σταντ η/ και για τα επιπλέον "καθίσματα" που θα της προσφέρεις οσο την εχεις εξω απο το κλουβι. 

Καλή σ ημέρα  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Καλημέρα φίλε μου!
Προσωπικά δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι,το πλεονέκτημα του κλουβιού να ανοίγει από πάνω για να βγαίνει το πουλί.
Από την μπροστινή πόρτα δεν βγαίνει?
Βγαίνει μόνο από επάνω?
Όποτε τα οβάλ,τα απορρίπτουμε.Μένουν τα τετραγωνα.
Το ένα το τετράγωνο που έχεις κ εσύ που είναι στα 220€, δεν ανοίγει από πάνω κ από ότι μου είπες, η πόρτα χαλάει για πλάκα,πράγμα το οποίο δείχνει να μην είναι ποιοτικό.
Το τετράγωνο που έχω δει εγώ εξ αρχής στο ***** στα 189€, δεν ανοίγει κ σε αυτό από επάνω.Το ίδιο ακριβώς όμως έχει ο εκτροφέας που θα πάρω το πουλί κ μου είπε ότι είναι καλό σε ποιότητα.Δεν κουνιούνται οι ταϊστρες κ η πόρτα είναι μια χαρά.
Το μόνο τετράγωνο που ανοίγει από πάνω είναι το μαύρο στα 160€ με μικρότερες διαστάσεις από τα άλλα δύο,15 το πολύ 20 πόντους διαφορά σε μήκος~πλάτος.Η πόρτα είναι ακριβώς ίδια με το τετράγωνο που έχεις,άρα κ η ποιότητα του θα είναι ίδια.
Οπότε πιο από τα τρία?

----------


## Ariadni

Σου στελνω ενα παρομοιο με το δικο μου που πιστευω βολευει. Ξαναλεω ομως οτι ειναι καλο για ενα πουλακι μονο μεγεθους ζακο. Αν οι αμαζονες ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερες ή σκοπευεις να παρεις και 2ο μην επενδυσεις σ αυτο. 
Εγω σου προτεινω αυτο. Ειναι και στις διαστασεις που σε βολευουν νομιζω για να το βγαζεις στο μπαλκονι. Δε βρισκω το δικο μου αλλα αυτο ειναι νομιζω γυρω στα 10 εκ πιο ψηλο απλα δεν εχει το προστατευτικο γυρω γυρω. Ειναι ομως αρκετα ευρυχωρο και ανοιγει απο πανω.


Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αναστάσιος

:Confused0007: Όντως αυτό χωράει άνετα να βγει στο μπαλκόνι.Απλά σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα,εκτός από το ύφος,έχει πολύ μικρότερες διαστάσεις σε πλάτος,μήκος κ το ύφος μου είπαν δεν έχει τόση σημασία όσο τα υπόλοιπα
Κάνω κ μία άλλη σκέψη για να την βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι.Να έπαιρνα κάποια στιγμή ένα δεύτερο κλουβί το οποίο να το βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι χωρίς πρόβλημα,να μπορώ να το βάζω στο αυτοκίνητο ώστε σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να πάω στο εξοχικό μου,διακοπές ή να το αφήσω στους γονείς μου αν είναι ανάγκη να λείψω για 2~3 μέρες κ να πάρω αυτό με τα 189€ το οποίο έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα κ οι διαστάσεις του είναι:105×77,5×1,72 .
Τι λέτε ?

----------


## Ariadni

Οι διαστασεις που δινουν στ αλλα ειναι με τ προστατευτικο μαζι οποτε δν εχουν τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα. Αλλα εννοειται πωι οσο πιο μεγαλο τοσο πιο καλα! Ναι θα το χρειαστεις σιγουρα το κλουβακι που λες οποιο κλουβι και να παρεις! 

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## erithacus

Ανάσταση αν το πουλάκι ειναι ημιαγριο θες να σε συνδυάσει με ευχάριστα πράγματα πέρα απο το φαγητό. Εάν το βγάζεις εξω θα το εκτιμήσει πολυ  απο την πρώτη φορά που θα το κανεις  κ ετςι κ εςυ θα κερδίσεις πόντους κ αυτο το φουκαριαρικο θα ξεπιανεται απο την κλεισούρα. Ομως οταν το βγάλεις πρεπει να σκεφτείς οτι πρεπει να ξαναμπεί μεςα. Και εφόσον ειναι ημιαγριο δε θα το πιάσεις με τα χερια σου αλλα θα το δελεάζεις να μπει μεςα μονο του. Για αυτο σου προτείνω να ανοιγει απο πάνω. Να βγαίνει κ να μπαίνει μόνη της χωρίς να την πιέζεις χωρίς να την τσιτωνεις χωρις να την στενοχώρεις. Αν είχες παρει ενα μωράκι η ενα ήμερο πουλάκι θα σου ηταν αδιάφορο να ανοιγει η σκεπη θα το βούταγες στα χερια θα το μαντρώνες μετα εύκολα. Τα ημιαγρια δεν ειναι ετςι και καθε φορά που το πιάνεις παρα η θέληση του "στερείς" κάτι στο πουλι. Το ξενερώνεις πολυ πολυ στο εγγυώμαι εχω βαρέσει ξενύχτια στον δικο μ παρακάλια πολλα αλλα αποφεύγω να τον πιάσω οπως ο διαβολος το λιβάνι  :winky:  


e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Μπορείτε λίγο να μου εξηγήσετε την διάφορες το ότι είναι καλύτερο να ανοίγει από πάνω γιατί δεν γνωρίζω?

----------


## erithacus

Για να μπαίνει μόνο του Ανάσταση πιςω στο κλουβι του αλλα κ για να βγαίνει Μόνο του απο αυτο... Πως θα το βγάζεις εξω απο το κλουβι; Και μετα Πως θα το βάζεις μεςα παλι; . Αν ανοιγει απο πάνω μια ευθεία ειναι θα της βάζεις ενα δόλωμα κ τσουπ θα κατεβαίνει δε θα χρειάζεται να την πιάσεις. Μην περιμένεις οτι θα σε βλέπει ενα ημιαγριο έτους πουλάκι, κ θα σου έρχεται να το βγάλεις η να το βάλεις ετςι εύκολα. Αν ανοιγει η πόρτα απο μπροςτα Δεν θα κατεβαίνει να μπαίνει μεςα παρα θα σου πεταει μεςα στο σπιτι θα χτυπάει δέξα αριςτερα θα αγχώνεται και εςυ κ αυτο και συο τέλος θα την πιάνεις με τα χερια για να θη βάλεις μεςα. Εκείνη θα σε φοβάται και θα της παρει πολυ καιρο να νοιωςει άνετα μαζι σου....

Εάν εχεις στο μυαλο σου οτι Δεν χρειαζεται να το βγάζεις καθόλου εξω απο το κλουβι πρεπει να αναθεωρήσεις Ανάσταση ειναι για πόλους λόγους απαραίτητο να ειναι εξω μαζι σου "ελεύθερη". Μια ωραία σχέση εμπιστοσύνης πρεπει να χτίσεις μαζι της και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι σου είπε 14 μερες. Ειναι εξωφρενικά λιγο κατα
Τη γνώμη μ και αν ειςαι αρχάριος θα κανεις λαθάκια που θα σε πηγαίνουν "πίσω".


e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Άρα είναι μονόδρομος για κλουβί που θα ανοίγει από πάνω.Όποτε τα δύο μεγάλα τετράγωνα,δεν κάνουν λόγω ότι δεν έχουν το άνοιγμα επάνω.Δεν έχω στο μυαλό μου να μην την βγάζω έξω,το αντίθετο.Αυτός είναι κ ο λόγος που ψάχνομαι τόσο πολύ.
Θέλω όσο μπορώ να προσπαθήσω να ανταποκριθώ απέναντι στις απαιτήσεις της.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Μόνο αυτό έχει άνοιγμα κ είναι τετράγωνο.

*****

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Δεν μου εγγυήθηκε ότι σε δύο εβδομάδες θα ημερεψει.
Θεωρητικά πιστεύει πως μάλλον θα ημερεψει

----------


## erithacus

Μια χαρά είναι προχωρά. Έχει κ αυτό τον ίδιο ψεύτικο μηχανισμό για αςφαλεια αλλα απο πάνω απο τη πόρτα ακριβώς εχουν ολα αυτα ενα μικρο μαραφετι σιδερένιο κ σφραγίζει μπλοκάρει (απο την κατασκευή δηλαδή οι έξυπνοι εχουν προβλέψει οτι θα τα παίξει η αςφαλεια και βάζουν μια πρόσθετη). 
Μια ερώτηση εχω μικρη η σημαςια της αλλα το πουλάκι ρώτησε τον εκτροφέα "κράζει"; Μονο αυτο.. Ενα ναι η ενα οχι πρεπει να ειναι η απαντηση. Και πες μας κ εμας  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## erithacus

e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Συγγνώμη δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση...?
Πες μου πάλι παρακαλώ

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Μόλις είδα το βιντεάκι,εντελώς μάπα η κλειδαριά...
Για πιο λόγω την βάζουν...
Δίνεις κ τόσα χρήματα...
Θα χρειαστεί πατέντα γιατί κ το πάνω δεν μου εμπνέει καθόλου εμπιστοσύνη...

----------


## erithacus

Κάνει δουλειά Ανάσταση το πάνω. Αφου δε βγαίνει η δικια μ που βγαίνει απο όπου και να την φυλακιςεις σίγουρα δε βγαίνει κ μια αμαζόνα. Η σπορια που εχω εοναι αν κράζει η αμαζόνα οταν την πληςιαζεις/πιάνεις η οχι. Αυτο ρώτησε τον αν θες 


e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Το ανέφερα αυτό κ παλιότερα.Όταν ανοίξαμε το κλουβί κ έβαλα 3~4 φορές το χέρι μου μέσα,πήγε μόνο προς τα πίσω με ήπιες κινήσεις κ μετά ερχόταν πάλι.
Δεν την άκουσα να κράζει καθόλου.
Γιατί όμως με ρωτάς?
Παίζει αυτό ρόλο σε κάτι?

----------


## erithacus

Αν την στριμώξεις ομως η αν πας να τη πιάσεις θα κράξει η δε θα κράξει; Αυτη ειναι η απορία μου 


e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Αυτό δεν το επιχείρησα,οπότε δεν ξέρω.
Τι σημαίνει όμως αν κράζει όταν την πλησιάζεις?

----------


## erithacus

Να κανει κρα κρα κρα βρε Αναστάση. 


e.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Αυτό ρώτησα κ εγώ!
Τι σημαίνει στην περίπτωση που το κάνει!?

----------


## Ariadni

Εχει να κανει με το ποσο ημερο ειναι ή οχι. Οσο πιο πλ κραζει οσο πλησιαζεις τοσο πιο "αγριο" θεωρειται. Αν ο εκτροφεας ηταν κοντα του αυτο το διαστημα και ειναι δεκτικο στην ανθρωπινη παρουσια τοτε θα σου ειναι πιο ευκολο να σε δεχτει!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Καλησπέρα.
Επειδή έχω βρει ένα κλουβί της Liberta κ το βρίσκω για αγορά  αυτή την στιγμή μόνο στην Αγγλία,
γνωρίζει κάποιος αν έχει κ τελωνείο για να το παραγγείλω?

----------


## alexakostoni

Ανασταση νομίζω πως είναι άδικος ο κόπος και τα χρήματα είναι ίδια με το να αγοράσεις ένα κλουβί από εδώ Ελλάδα!! Υπάρχουν αρκετά μαγαζιά και site που μπορείς να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις εδώ στην Ελλάδα! 
Αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου άποψη!! 

Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι θα συμφωνησω με τον Αλεξ δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος να μπεις σε τετοια διαδικασια. Αν ομως θες εκεινο δεν εχω ιδεα προσωπικα για τα διαδικαστικα..

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Συμφωνώ εν μέρη,
Ομως Θέλω της Liberta το μοντέλο Voyager.
Στην Ελλάδα δεν το βρίσκω.Ξέρετε εσείς κάποιο κατάστημα που μου διαφεύγει?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αναστάσιε σου έχουμε στείλει και μήνυμα αλλά μάλλον δεν το είδες. Θα σε παρακαλέσω να μην ανεβάζεις site με εμπορικά καταστήματα μιας και δεν επιτρέπεται απο τους κανόνες που συμφώνησες κατά την εγγραφή σου και στο έχουμε διορθώσει ήδη αρκετές φορές. Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία για κατάστημα πετ σοπ, ας σταλεί με προσωπικό μήνυμα και όχι δημόσια.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Για την προηγούμενη φορά που είχα στείλει χωρίς να το γνωρίζω,έχετε δίκιο.
Τώρα που είδατε εσείς να στέλνω κάποια διεύθυνση εκτός από την ονομασία του κλουβιού?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επειδή έγραψες να σου προτείνουν πιθανά καταστήματα, θεώρησα πως έπρεπε να ξεκαθαριστεί πως αυτό είναι εκτός κανόνων να γίνει δημόσια και οτιδήποτε θα πρέπει να σταλεί σε πμ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αναστάση φαίνεται αρκετό καλό κλουβί αλλά νομίζω πως δεν σε συμφέρει να το φέρεις από το εξωτερικό. Εννοώ, αν προσθέσεις τα μεταφορικά (εκτός και αν δεν έχει, πράγμα που το θεωρώ απίθανο) μπορείς να πάρεις κάποιο παρόμοιο από την Ελλάδα. 

Μπορείς να μας βάλεις μία φωτογραφία του από το διαδίκτυο και τις διαστάσεις του; Από κάτι που έψαξα έλεγε γύρω στα 180 με 190;

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Εύθυμη έστειλα σε δύο καταστήματα στην Αγγλία γιατί μόνο εκεί το βρίσκω κ Αμερική,δεν το στέλνουν Ελλάδα δυστυχώς...
Οι διαστάσεις του είναι: 1,62χ72χ55
Liberta Voyager δες το στο ίντερνετ,έχει κ βίντεο.
Έχει πολύ καλές κριτικές.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Συγγνώμη,τα μεταφορικά του ήταν 40€ περίπου,αλλά άξιζε για μένα.
Αυτά που έχουν στην Ελλάδα είναι Κινέζικα τα περισσότερα, για να μην πω όλα κ δεν έχουν την ποιότητα αυτών σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## Efthimis98

Το έψαξα αλλά μου βγάζει μόνο αυτό:



Αλλά δε μου φαίνεται για τις διαστάσεις που έγραψες...

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Στις έστειλα τις διευθύνσεις σε μήνυμα.
Κοίταξε κ τις διαστάσεις κ πες μου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία, είδα το μήνυμα σου Αναστάση. Φαίνεται άψογο, ειδικά από την περιγραφή που έχει από κάτω. Και έρχεται μαζί και με τα αξεσουάρ που δείχνει στις φωτογραφίες. Το είδα και σε αντίστοιχο Αμερικάνικο σάιτ πωλήσεων αλλά σίγουρα δε συμφέρει να σταλεί από εκεί. Μπορείς να στείλεις κάποιο email στην εταιρεία όπου να εκθέτεις τα ερωτήματά σου, σίγουρα θα σου απαντήσουν.

Για τελωνείο δεν ξέρω να σου πω σίγουρα, αλλά νομίζω δεν έχει δεδομένου ότι η Αγγλία είναι ακόμη εντός της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Έστειλα σε δύο καταστήματα κ δεν μου το στέλνουν Ελλάδα κ έχω σκάσει...
Δεν μπορώ να το βρώ πουθενά...
Πως αλλιώς να το ψάξω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Από τις δύο ιστοσελίδες που μου έστειλες καμία δεν στέλνει Ελλάδα; Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω που μπορείς αλλού να το βρεις. Ίσως αν ψάξεις κάτι παρόμοιο από άλλες χώρες που στέλνουν Ελλάδα.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Κατά παράξενο τρόπο,δεν το βρίσκω αλλού.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί...
Αν έχεις καμία ιδέα,πες μου

----------


## alexakostoni

Ανασταση πώς σου φαίνεται αυτό;;; 


Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Αλέξανδρε είναι αυτό που αναφέρεται στο πρώτο post.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Βασικά αυτό είχα πρωτοδεί κ σε αυτό με βλέπω να καταλήγω.
Απλά το άλλο είναι εξαιρετικό σε ποιότητα κ το σημαντικότερο για μένα στις διαστάσεις που έχει,μπορώ να το βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι μου κ ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο χώρο που θέλω να το βάλω στο παράθυρο για να μπορεί να βλέπει έξω.

----------


## alexakostoni

Μα αυτό που ανέφερες πριν είναι ποιό μεγάλο .. 
Άρα θα σου είναι ποιό εύκολο αυτό στην μεταφορά προς τα έξω... Μπαλκόνι και γενικά έξω.. 

Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν τον πειράζει το μήκος Αλέξανδρε, το πλάτος είναι το θέμα. Και αυτό που είπε από το εξωτερικό είναι λίγο λιγότερο πλατύ (55 έναντι 74,5 νομίζω). Ο Αναστάσης δεν έβαλε με τη σειρά τις διαστάσεις Μήκος x Πλάτος x Ύψος.




> *Dimensions*
> Total Height - 162.5cm (63.75”)
> Inside Height - 124cm (48.75")
> Width of Cage (without seed catcher) - 72cm (28.25”)
> Total Depth (without seed catcher) - 55cm (21.5”)
> Please allow 15-25cm (6"- 10") width and depth for the removable seed catcher.

----------


## alexakostoni

Σόρρυ για το προηγούμενο ποστ ... 
Μπορείς να βρεις διάφορα σε μεγάλα και μικρά μεγέθη... Για εμένα αυτό είναι μία βίλα για οποιοδήποτε πουλί !!! Θεωρώ ότι σε σχεδίαση του και το Σταντ στο πάνω μέρος είναι εξαιρετικο για να περνάει ώρες το πουλί εκεί...
Μπορεί να έχει και τροφή και νερό.. ή ακόμα και να μην βάζεις μπορείς όταν θα βγάζεις το πουλί έξω να αφαιρεις το νερό και την τροφή από το κλουβί και όταν θα θέλεις να την βάλεις μέσα απλά να βάζεις μέσα στο κλουβί (στην θέση τους) για να το δελεάζεις κι όλας!! 


Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Σε αυτό που ανέφερα πριν,έχω γράψει τις διαστάσεις πριν που με ρώτησε ο Ευθύμης.
1,62Χ72Χ55

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Το είδα κ αυτό κ μάλιστα πιο φθηνό στα 190€.Άλλα μου είπαν ότι είναι καλό να ανοίγει από πάνω για να μπαινοβγαίνει καλύτερα το πουλί.

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ακόμα γιατί δεν στέλνουν Ελλάδα κ γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βρώ αλλού...

----------


## alexakostoni

Το ξέρω .. αυτό που σου πρότεινε ο Αντώνης  για να ανοίγει από πάνω για να μπορεί να βγαίνει και να μπαίνει οποτε θέλει και να μπορείς να το βάλεις ποιό εύκολα μέσα.. 

Τελικά ποιές είναι οι διαστάσεις που θέλεις γιατί μπερδεύτηκα!! 

 Για δες και αυτό .. είναι και αρκετά οικονομικό




Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αναστάσιος

Οι διαστάσεις που θα ήθελα,είναι να έχει βάθος κάτω από 60 γιατί δεν χωράει να βγει από την μπαλκονόπορτα.

----------


## avkeram

Ζητήστε ένα καλό κλουβί για τους Αμαζόνες.

----------

